# how to go from tree to smoker



## topbud (Jun 1, 2008)

howdy all. I was just given a bunch of apple wood. I believe it is a red delicious. They are just a bunch of trimmings but I figure I can do a smoke or two. So my question is: What do I do now? do I cut it up into managable pieces and soak it then use it? I would love to use it by this weekend? thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 1, 2008)

Is it dry already or just cut green wood?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 1, 2008)

It's gotta seson first, probably 6 months or so, depending on the size.
NO soaking!!!


----------



## richtee (Jun 1, 2008)

Cut it into the size ya need. The smaller the size the faster the season. Left in the summer sun could be as short as a month... I'm talking 2" thick split rounds.


----------



## topbud (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks for the speedy responses. They have been out in the AZ sun for a few weeks now, so they are not green. They are about 2 inch rounds. How can i tell when they are seasoned? will they just be dry?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 1, 2008)

best way i know is to burn one and watch the ends for any moisture


----------



## mavrick813 (Jun 2, 2008)

I know this isn't related at all But out here in NJ Seasoned Firewood can cost an arm and a leg. 

So, I tend to stop whenever I see someone has cut down something, Grab whatever splittable pieces they have their and split them myself. When I  build a fire with some seasoned stuff, I always surround it with the new wet stuff in order to dry it out real fast. It doesn't burn but you can watch the water boiling out of the ends. Normally by the time I need to re-load the fireplace the wet stuff is dry enough to burn. 

So your telling me that if I did get my hands on some applewood or something I couldn't dry it out this way and then smoke with it? 

What's the difference in letting it Sun out and season or drying it Fireside? I'm going to use that lump three Ft. above my Arse and say it's probably something to do with flavor. But I have never done this before sooo??? 

Mike


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 9, 2008)

Just shootin' from the hip here, but I believe that the point of seasoning wood is to ensure its ability to burn effectively (better heat, more complete fuel consumption, and less residue in the chimney).

If it's the primary fuel for your heat, then sure, you're going to want to season it, lest the fire be extinguished. If you're adding it for flavor purposes, you're probably OK, as many swear by soaked chips/chunks.

Of course, I make stuff up occasionally.


----------

